# Looking for reliable Handymen in Cairo



## tiaramartinez (Jul 2, 2016)

Hello, 

I am looking for reliable handymen for my new apartment. Ideally people that you have worked with before or they come highly recommended

. Thank you


----------



## thd1594 (Jul 23, 2016)

Sayed Ewais El Fayoumi is a reliable painter and can get do all other jobs in a new appartment. /SNIP/


From Mod - Sorry, but reccommendations are only taken from established members and no phone numbers are allowed for individuald, When you have 2 quality posts, you'll be able to send PMs


----------

